

The Truth About Fogbeam Labs - mindcrime
http://fogbeam.blogspot.com/2013/04/the-truth-about-fogbeam-labs.html

======
mindcrime
This was _very_ much inspired by this post[1] from PMRobot, which is a great
read. In fact, forget reading this and go read their thing first.

[1]: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5540545>

